# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  ICA -CURSO-TALLER :  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS HACCP

## Jimmy Camero

Estimados Amig@s:  ACERTA, Certificadora y Capacitadora de Normativas de Certificación para Agro Exportación, está organizando en la Ciudad de ICA - PERU una nueva versión de nuestro Curso Taller:   *CURSO-TALLER :  INTERPRETACIÓN Y FORMACIÓN DE AUDITORES INTERNOS HACCP* 
Fechas : 27 de Setiembre y 04 de Octubre 2014
Hora : De 9:00 am a 5:30 pm
Costo : S/. 250 (incl. IGV)
Lugar : *Colegio de Ingenieros Del PeruSede ICA* 
Dirección : Prolong. Los Nardos 141 Urb.San Isidro-Ica
Organismo de Certificación : *ACERTA PERÚ* (www.acerta-cert.com) 
Entrenador : Ing. Dagoberto Quevedo (Auditor Líder HACCP/BRC/BPM/SIG)  Tarifas corporativas : inscripción de 2 o más participantes obtendrán un 10% de descuento.   *Informes e Inscripciones:*   *Jimmy Camero / Ejecutivo Comercial ACERTA* Correo: comercial_peru@acerta-cert.com Claro/Rpc: 965724376 / 991897090 RPM: #958834379 
Kelly Huerta / Administracion ACERTA Correo: peru@acerta-cert.com  
Los invitamos a participar, tendrá Evaluaciones constantes, talleres y demás herramientas que les servirán en el desarrollo de las capacidades de su empresa.Temas similares: CURSO TALLER CREDITO AGRICOLA ACERTA / CURSO TALLER INTERPRETACION Y FORMACION AUDITORES INTERNOS GLOBALGAP 12 AL 14 FEBRERO 2014 VACANTES ABIERTAS Curso de interpretación y formación de auditores internos GlobalGap V.04 Curso Internacional Auditores Orgáncios, 18-20 Nov. UNALM I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura

----------

